# HNR - Hannans Ltd



## stiger (24 August 2006)

I've just acquired some shares in hnr and wonder if they are worth hanging onto.I believe they are in the vicinity of Western  areas mining. dyor.


----------



## Alfredbra (24 August 2006)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

hmmm looks like alot of ppl dumped their shares near end of trade today. imo i think you will see a drop tommorrow, today was the highest it has been within a 2 year time frame. By the looks of the charts, it is not ideal to hold for the long term only short. Gonna take a bit to break past 22c


----------



## greggy (1 September 2006)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*



			
				stiger said:
			
		

> I've just acquired some shares in hnr and wonder if they are worth hanging onto.I believe they are in the vicinity of Western  areas mining. dyor.



Stiger,

I bought 50,000 HNR 4 weeks ago.  They are close to the Flying Fox deposit belonging to Western Areas.  HNR is drilling in their area nearby during the first week of Sep.  Also, one of its directors is Terrence Grammer, who co-discovered JBM's Cosmos deposit.  Mr Grammer was also one of the founding directors of Western Areas.  Hartley Poynton has a Spec Buy recommendation on HNR.
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.  My view is that its one nickel stock to watch over the next few weeks.


----------



## stiger (5 September 2006)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

Increase in volume yesterday ,could be interesting today.  Dyor


----------



## greggy (6 September 2006)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*



			
				stiger said:
			
		

> Increase in volume yesterday ,could be interesting today.  Dyor



The situation is looking interesting.  DYOR.


----------



## pharaoh (6 September 2006)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

whats going on?
Worth a punt?


----------



## stiger (15 September 2006)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

No reaction to ann today,I have a feeling people are getting sick of mixed messages in the papers every day.roll on mon maybe things will start ticking over.Cheers Dyor.


----------



## stiger (27 September 2006)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

Another ann this time its a bit more favourably recieved.With metal prices going up we may see some action.Dyor Cheers.


----------



## greggy (23 October 2006)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

HNR has definitely gone for a good run. I've now sold mine and have now moved into South Boulder Mines (STB).  It recently featured in the Speculator's column in the Bulletin (Oct 06).  IGO is currently drilling for NICKEL on their Duketon prospect in WA and is earning a 70% interest. STB is only capitalised at $9 mill (around 40 mill shares on issue) and looks an interesting prospect.
As always, do your own research before buying / selling.


----------



## Ken (23 April 2007)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

HNR has multiplied by 8 in last 18 months...

Congrats to all holders.


----------



## bigdog (17 May 2007)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

ASX announcement May 16
HNR 1:37 PM  Exploration Update 
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070516/pdf/312h56jjg785jh.pdf

Lots in play with more work required.


Get your free company ASX and newspaper alerts emailed daily to you.
http://www.newsalerts.com.au/login.php?from=/myalerts.php


----------



## bigdog (10 June 2007)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

ASX ann June 8 with Mal Michael to make HNR and Essendon!!!!!!

08-06-2007 10:02 AM  HNR  Opportunities in PNG 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00728282

Hannans Reward Ltd (ASX: HNR) has signed an agreement to assess minerals, petroleum and agricultural projects in PNG that are sourced by private company JLM Resources Ltd (“JLM”).

The opportunity to partner with Mal Michael and colleagues in PNG is considered significant and represents Hannans Reward’s first step towards obtaining exposure to projects outside Australia

· Hannans Reward Ltd (ASX: HNR) has entered into an agreement with private PNG company JLM Resources Limited (‘JLM’); the Managing Director of JLM is PNG identity Mr Mal Michael

· JLM has established relationships with traditional landowner groups in PNG whereby JLM has agreed to source foreign investment for the development of the landowners’ projects

· JLM has granted Hannans a pre-emptive right to acquire all natural resource projects sourced by JLM in PNG; if Hannans exercises its pre-emptive rights it will form a 50/50 joint venture with JLM to develop each project


----------



## bigdog (6 July 2007)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

ASX announcment today
-- all plans and very few actions reported!!!

06/07/2007  Fourth Quarter Activities Report http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00736781

Forrestania Project (Hannans Reward 80% & Cullen Resources 20%) (80km easy of Hyden, WA) – Gold & Nickel
o RC drilling to test eight nickel targets (located approx. 15km north of Flying Fox nickel mine) scheduled to commence this Quarter; refer attached map
o North Ironcap clearing approvals obtained enabling RAB drilling to test for extension of known gold mineralisation; drilling scheduled to commence in August 2007
o Infill auger soil sampling to be planned over several discrete gold anomalies

Jigalong Project (near Newman, WA) – Iron, Uranium & Base Metals
o 1,500 soil samples collected targeting uranium, iron and base metals; results & interpretation expected during July 2007; refer attached map
o Applications to conduct heritage surveys lodged with native title claimants o RAB drilling has been planned to test uranium, iron and base metals geochemistry targets; scheduled to commence after results of heritage surveys are known

Maggie Hays South
o Reinterpretation of previous Hannans sampling suggests further exploration is warranted for gold-copper-molybdenum systems
o Auger soil sampling to follow up copper- gold anomalies will be planned during the Quarter

Sunday (near Leonora, WA) - Gold
o Additional auger soil sampling for gold scheduled for July 2007
o Assays of previous samples identifies anomalous platinum group element metals

Queen Victoria Rocks (near Coolgardie, WA) – Nickel & Gold
o Soil sampling targeting gold was planned during the Quarter
o Nickel review planned for this Quarter


----------



## bigdog (25 July 2007)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

ASX announcment today

25/07/2007	Iron uranium and lead anomalism at Jigalong Project
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00741671

Uranium, Iron & Lead Anomalism at Jigalong Project

*Highlights*
· Mobile Metal Ion (MMI) soil sampling has:
o reinforced the multi-element potential of the Jigalong Project (refer attached Figures)

o confirmed significant calcrete hosted Uranium anomalism (located outside of the Jigalong Aboriginal Reserve)

o identified further extensions to the iron hosting Marra Mamba Formation which enhances the iron potential of the Project

o returned significant Base Metal indications (including one of the highest known Lead samples recorded by the MMI technique)

· Additional MMI sampling has been planned for August 2007 to infill new anomalies

Refer attachment for full report


----------



## bigdog (28 August 2007)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

ASX announcment today

About to get beyond making plans and drilling has commenced with results expected in Sept and Oct!!

28/08/2007	Mid Quarter Exploration Update
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00752894

*Forrestania Project (near Hyden, WA) – Gold & Nickel*
o RAB drilling has commenced to extend known gold mineralisation at North Ironcap

A RAB drilling programme of 92 holes for 3,220m commenced last week to test for northerly extensions to the known North Ironcap gold mineralisation
Results are anticipated early October

*• Jigalong Project (near Newman, WA) – Iron, Uranium & Base Metals*
o A third soil sampling programme has just been completed following receipt of encouraging early stage uranium, iron and lead anomalies

An additional 600 soil samples (approx) were collected from the Project during August with a focus on gold (148 samples), lead (70 samples), multi-element potential (150 samples) and uranium (230 samples); a number of calcrete samples (137) were also collected
Results are anticipated late September

*Sunday (near Leonora, WA) - Gold*
o The next round of drilling for gold is scheduled to commence late September and comprises 34 vertical aircore holes for approximately 2,230m
o Additional soil sampling within the Malcolm Creek prospect area was completed during the Quarter with results to be included in the next Quarterly Activities Report.

The purpose of this report is to bring shareholders up to date with the Company’s exploration activities since the 4th Quarter Activities report was released to ASX on 6 July 2007.


----------



## masterjunko (28 September 2007)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

Can anyone confirm when the announcement for share placement is to be released?
It has been a while now.


----------



## viccam (28 September 2007)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

Not sure about the placement, but the sp has had a good move over the last couple of days. Hope this keeps up. 
I'm with you Bigdog, they have some nice neighbors in all the area's they reside. Just check a few of them out.......
AGM in Melb this year, they must have a lot of support here, and a good meeting is always positive. My guess is that it will also be a "meet and greet" opportunity for both the company and stockholders.


----------



## bigdog (2 October 2007)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

SP down after ASX ann today

 HNR   	$0.37  	   	  -$0.08   	  -17.78%   	 high of  $0.465 low of  	 $0.33  	 570,383 shares  	 $229,330  @	 02-Oct 14:17:12

02/10/2007	Placement Update
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00765563

Shandong Landbridge Group (“Landbridge”) requests further extension of time within which to complete 2nd tranche of Placement
o Hannans Reward Ltd (“Hannans”) fully intends to continue working with Landbridge and its wholly owned subsidiary Aus Global Resources Pty Ltd to build a long term mutually beneficial relationship
o The 2nd tranche of the Placement comprises AUD3.5m at 55 cents per shares
o The 1st tranche of the Placement, AUD2m at 55 cents per shares, was completed on 1 May 2007
o Landbridge is currently the fourth largest shareholder in Hannans
o Hannans remains fully funded to implement its exploration programmes with a cash balance of approximately AUD4m

Summary
Shandong Landbridge Group (“Landbridge”) (www.landbridge.com.cn) is a respected large private Chinese company based in Rizhao, Shandong Province, China. The Company has business interests including infrastructure construction and management, oil refining and timber milling. Details of the Placement were released to ASX on 17 April 2007, 31 July 2007 and 31 August 2007. Subject to completion of the Placement, Landbridge will be Hannans’ second largest shareholder.


----------



## bigdog (1 November 2007)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

ASX ANN today and AGM is today

29/10/2007	Quarter Cash Flow Report
Total: cash at end of quarter (item 1.22) $4,018,000


01/11/2007	1st Quarter Activities Report
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00778314

1st Quarter Exploration Activities

*Summary*

· Forrestania Project (near Hyden, WA) – Gold & Nickel
o Results from the RAB drilling programme to test for northerly extensions to the known North Ironcap gold resources have been returned and indicate some potential for further gold mineralization within the ferruginous chert, which hosts the gold mineralization to the south. Reverse circulation (RC) drilling will be required to assess this target horizon further.

· Jigalong Project (near Newman, WA) – Iron, Uranium & Base Metals
o A 3rd MMI soil sampling programme was completed during the 1st Quarter with an interpretation of the results to be released during November 2007

o A detailed magnetic interpretation of the northern portion of the project 
was progressed during the 1st Quarter by Bruce Craven from Southern Geoscience, with the report anticipated to be received during November 2007

o Discussions with the advisers to the Jigalong Community Inc continued during the Quarter and are ongoing

· Queen Victoria Rocks (near Coolgardie, WA) – Nickel & Gold
o A helicopter borne VTEM survey was planned over the QVR magnetic features during the 1st Quarter. Of particular interest is the magnetic feature to the north of the Spargos Ultramafic. It will be flown in conjunction with a major nickel miner, who is in joint venture with tenement holders on the tenure immediately to the west of Hannans ground.

o A review of Hannans’ historical exploration results during the 1st Quarter has identified that lithogeochemical studies at the Spargos and Valliant gold prospects may assist drill targeting and identification of a source to the previously identified auger and gold anomalous alteration systems identified in the aircore drilling.

· Sunday (near Leonora, WA) – Gold & Nickel
o An auger soil sampling programme of 524 samples was completed during the 1st Quarter; a one-point gold anomaly of 857ppb gold was returned; a nickel anomaly of 2,343ppm Ni along strike from the Malcolm Creek nickel prospect was returned

o A second auger soil sampling programme of 442 samples was also completed


----------



## bigdog (30 September 2008)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

HNR are next to Western Areas - first posting for HNR for very long time!

ASX ANN TODAY
30/09/2008  Jigalong - High Grade Iron 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00885168

Hannans Reward Ltd (ASX:HNR) has intersected high grade iron mineralisation in reverse circulation (RC) drilling at the Mijimiji1 Iron Prospect within the Jigalong Project, 165km east of Newman in the East Pilbara region of Western Australia (see Figure 5).

The latest results from Mijimiji confirm high grade hematite mineralisation; including intersections of 20m @ 62.8% Fe, 4.0% SiO2, 3.4% Al2O3, 0.04% P and 2.3% LOI from 50m in JIRC019 and 42m @ 59.3% Fe, 5.1% SiO2, 3.3% Al2O3, 0.11% P and 6.4% LOI from 78m in JIRC019 (refer Table 1).

The combination of high iron grades, low impurities, prospective strike length (~8km), breadth (~300m) and widths (up to 42m) is considered to be a significant step towards opening up the emerging East Pilbara Iron Ore Province with the Mijimiji Iron Prospect located between two iron ore resources owned by FerrAus Ltd

The mineralisation on co-ordinate 260250mE is approximately 300m wide by 6-42m thick and dips to the north. Three of the holes were abandoned before the target depth was reached due to difficult drilling conditions and thus the mineralisation remains open at depth (see Figure 1). Mineralisation is located under approximately 50m of transported cover.

These results are encouraging as they are located some 2.7km to the west of previously reported mineralisation (refer ASX Announcement 9th September 2008) on 262560mE which included 16m @ 59% Fe; adding to the potential of identifying a possible ~8km zone of mineralisation within the Mijimiji Prospect (see Figure 2).

The recently completed reverse circulation (RC) programme comprised 45 drill holes for a total of 5,642m testing iron targets located along an ~8km long magnetic/gravity anomaly considered to be prospective for iron mineralisation. Several batches of iron assays are still outstanding with results anticipated to be received within 4-6 weeks.

Once all assay results have been received and interpreted the Company will assess the probability of taking the Mijimiji Iron Prospect to the next stage.


----------



## bigdog (19 March 2009)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

FXR   closed today	0.13  	   and HNR   closed today	0.057 

HNR shareholders FXR takeover offer price is 6.5 cents based on today FXR close!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ASX ANN today
19-03-2009 04:19 PM 	FXR: Fox makes Takeover Bid for Hannans Reward 

*FOX MAKES TAKEOVER BID FOR HANNANS REWARD *

Pilbara-based minerals developer Fox Resources Limited (ASX: FXR) has today announced its intention to make an off-market takeover offer for all the shares in Hannans Reward (ASX: HNR). 

Fox Resources said the combination of the complementary nickel and iron ore assets of the two organisations would provide long term benefits of scope and scale for the shareholders of both Companies. 

The all scrip Offer is based on one Fox Resources share, for every two Hannans Rewards shares on issue. The off market bid is not for the options. 

Fox Resources Chairman Terry Streeter said the Offer represented a compelling case for Hannans Reward shareholders – particularly in the current market environment. 

“Hannans Reward shareholders will have the opportunity to realise a substantial premium for their shares, as well as retain long term exposure and upside in the development of the nickel and iron ore assets through Fox,” Mr Streeter said. 

“We believe the organisations have complementary assets and focus, and combining these would provide a strong geographical spread of assets and a team with considerable experience in the development of successful base metals projects.”  

“Hannans Reward shareholders would also benefit from Fox’s relationships into China via our major shareholder and off-take partner Jinchuan Group Ltd, which is China’s largest producer of nickel,” he said. 

“While the nickel market is currently at low levels, we have a long term positive outlook for steel feed minerals, and through joint development there is an opportunity to position these assets to capitalise on the return to improved metals prices,” Mr Streeter said. 

Hannans Reward is a WA focussed explorer with its primary projects being the Forrestania Nickel project east of Perth, and the Jigalong iron ore project in the Pilbara.

The combined entity would: 
• Offer increased geographical spread of development assets 
• Provide benefits of increased size and scope 
• Have access to key Chinese markets through Fox major shareholder Jinchuan Group 
• Provide greater market liquidity


----------



## bigdog (27 March 2009)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

*The HNR board is not happy with two directors!!*

The West Australian reports:
http://www.thewest.com.au/aapstory.aspx?StoryName=560961

Business and Finance
*Hannans chairman turns heat on director*
26th March 2009, 15:38 WST

The chairman of Western Australian minerals explorer Hannans Reward Ltd, Richard Scallan, is demanding the resignation of a director whom the company says gave pre-bid acceptance to a proposed takeover bid from Fox Resources Ltd.

Another Hannans director whom the company says also gave pre-bid acceptance already has quit the Hannans board.

Pilbara-based minerals developer Fox said on March 19 that it intended to make an all-scrip bid for all of the shares in Hannans, offering one Fox share for every two Hannans shares.

Hannans has urged its shareholders to take no action in relation to Fox's proposed bid, saying it has received no formal offer from Fox and that the proposed Fox bid is unsolicited and opportunistic.

Hannans said on Thursday that since receiving Fox's announcement of March 19, Hannans had been advised that Frank Cannavo and Terry Grammer, both of whom were Hannans directors at the time of the announcement, had given pre-bid acceptance to the Fox offer in relation to their holdings in Hannans.

"Despite request, neither Mr Cannavo nor Mr Grammer has disclosed their involvement with respect to the bid," Hannans said.

"Hannans reserves its rights in relation to their conduct.

"As advised to the market on 24 March, 2009, six days after the announcement, Mr Cannavo resigned from the Hannans board.

"Hannans chairman Mr Richard Scallan has requested the immediate resignation of Mr Grammer."

Fox said on Tuesday, March 24, that it had secured "strong support" for its offer, having received pre-bid acceptance commitments from "certain Hannans Reward shareholders with respect to 18.95 per cent of Hannans Reward shares".

"This gives Fox Resources a relevant interest in Hannans Reward shares of 18.95 per cent," Fox had said.

The pre-bid acceptance agreements were subject to certain conditions.

Fox says the "complementary" nickel and iron ore assets of Fox and Hannans would provide long-term benefits of scope and scale for both companies.

But Hannans managing director Damian Hicks said on Thursday that Hannans had reviewed the assets and balance sheets of both Hannans and Fox and concluded that there were no obvious synergies with Fox.

"Hannans holds quality exploration ground in the Forrestania, Pilbara and Eastern Goldfields regions of Western Australia, has $1.5 million in the bank and importantly no debt," Mr Hicks said.

"There are no project synergies other than the fact that both companies are exploration companies exploring for minerals in Western Australia."

Fox has said that it expects to dispatch its bidder's statement to all Hannans Reward shareholders as soon as practicable.

Hannans shares closed 0.6 cents higher at 10 cents at on Thursday. Fox shares were 1.5 cents higher at 17 cents.


----------



## bigdog (4 September 2009)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

HNR SPP closes today Friday, 4 September 2009 to purchase Hannans Reward Ltd shares for 15.5 cents per share 

The current share price is 16.0 at 10:53 AM

Interesting!!!!


Share Purchase Plan (SPP) closes this Friday, 4 September 2009 at 4pm (WST) 
Purchase Hannans Reward Ltd shares for 15.5 cents per share 
Purchase $500, $1,000, $2,500, $5,000, $10,000 or $15,000 worth of Hannans Shares 
Use BPAY to pay for your shares – No need to return the application form 
Use cheque, bank draft or money order to pay for your shares – You must also return the application 
Funds raised to be used for:

- Nickel & Gold exploration at the new Forrestania project 
- Gold, base metals and manganese exploration at Lake Johnston & Jigalong 
- Gold drilling at Lake Johnston has commenced with nickel drilling at Forrestania to follow


----------



## shag (8 September 2009)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

something fishy on this explorer today
good for the spp now....contrived...
all good i guess
cheers


----------



## happytown (8 September 2009)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

may be due to wrk's merger with ago, hnr have equity stake in wrk due to coughing up jigalong fe rights to wrk

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## happytown (8 September 2009)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

ann out re speeding ticket - hnr puts it down to ago-wrk merger and shift in valuation to recognise the equity stake held in both, however value of other projects not included in current increased sp (according to hnr)

cheers 

another quality post brought to you by happytown inc


----------



## shag (8 September 2009)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

thanks mate, appreciate the heads up, im a bit behind on aus stocks/links
i just bought a handful last week on a punt-its a fat profit stock
its good when u get a heads up here, rather than some prats just on an ego trip seemingly.
with the advent of the electronic community we now have more tools to even out the playground somewhat, and its a win win situation for all usually.
cheers shag.
ps fat profits advised taking up the spp, desite it trading near parity at that period.


happytown said:


> may be due to wrk's merger with ago, hnr have
> equity stake in wrk due to coughing up jigalong fe rights to wrk
> 
> cheers
> ...


----------



## quinn123 (13 January 2010)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

HNR broken out recently and at a new 12 month high.  

IMO HNR has a couple of things going for it:

Queen Victoria Rocks Project - JV with Vale Drilling for Nickel
*Forrestania Project - along strike of some of the highest grade nickle deposits in the world.  Drilling planned in the current quarter.
Jigalong project - sale of 100% Manganese rights 
Sunday Project Triton Gold Ltd JV 

*Flagship project IMO

DYOR 

Quinn


----------



## Balgar (14 March 2013)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

Hi all,
I read the instructions but not sure if i should start a new thread as this one is a bit old. So if i have to move this, please let me know.

I am new to share and i saw that HNR have a 140% increase to 0.036c per share. I also notice they announce 'Hannans - Outstanding Historic Copper-Gold Results' today so i guessing that why the shares went up.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130314/pdf/42dn5x8k0kvst6.pdf 

I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the hyper-linked sites.

Considering that the shares are cheap, it looks like a stock worth investing in.  Can anyone provide their recommendation if it is worth investing in this stock or should i look more towards blue chips stocks?


----------



## burglar (15 March 2013)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*



Balgar said:


> Hi all,
> I read the instructions but not sure if i should start a new thread as this one is a bit old. So if i have to move this, please let me know.
> 
> I am new to share and i saw that HNR have a 140% increase to 0.036c per share. I also notice they announce 'Hannans - Outstanding Historic Copper-Gold Results' today so i guessing that why the shares went up.
> ...




I see they have moved to Sweden.
A good, solid exploration company, I have owned these in the past.
If I was to own them again, I would read up in quarterly reports as to what happened to their aussie tenements.
And I would check their financial position.
The posts in this thread are old because the company has been around for some time.
This is a good thing!

Good luck, Balgar!


----------



## burglar (18 March 2013)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

Hannans - Further Outstanding Historic Copper-Gold Results:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01392550


----------



## burglar (20 March 2013)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

Multiple EM Conductors Down-Dip of Copper-Gold


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130320/pdf/42dsjtzs6cvc9g.pdf






Disc. not holding.


----------



## burglar (10 April 2013)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

Hannans - Spectacular Historic Copper-Gold Results 

Read more:






Disc. now holding.


----------



## burglar (18 April 2013)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*



burglar said:


> Hannans - Spectacular Historic Copper-Gold Results




Hannans - Copper-Gold Drilling:
Read more:





Disc. holding


----------



## burglar (17 June 2013)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*



burglar said:


> Hannans - Copper-Gold Drilling: ...




Hannans - Further Significant Historic Copper-Gold Results 

 Read more: 

Disc. holding.


----------



## burglar (16 November 2013)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*



burglar said:


> .... Disc. holding.



Can they go much lower?


----------



## burglar (24 February 2014)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*



burglar said:


> Can they go much lower? ...




Hi burglar,
Yes they can and they did go lower.

But they are back with a vengeance.
Up 33% this morning, but fell back later in the day.

If the XAO rises some more,
I can visualise some upward momentum.

Disclosure:
I hold!


----------



## burglar (27 February 2014)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*



burglar said:


> ... If the XAO rises some more,
> I can visualise some upward momentum.
> 
> Disclosure:
> I hold!




Up double today, watching very closely now!


----------



## burglar (6 July 2014)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

Sold some, kept some!!


----------



## burglar (11 July 2014)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

A solid move upward, with volume.




Disc. I hold.


----------



## burglar (20 January 2015)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

Nickel Drilling – Lake Johnston:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150120/pdf/42w2hnvxhtkgdc.pdf








Disc. Holding as we speak.


----------



## burglar (21 January 2015)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*

Awaiting momentum.

Latest Report.

Hannans - Copper Testwork - Pahtohavare

Here: 

Holding


----------



## burglar (10 February 2015)

*Re: HNR - Hannans Reward*



burglar said:


> Awaiting momentum ...




Bought in at $0.004 with my target at $0.005
Late in the day transactions,
have taken out nearly all at $0.005

What will today's trading bring?

Will I hold back my greed and sell?






Disc: I hold


----------



## System (24 May 2016)

On May 24th, 2016, Hannans Reward Limited changed its name to Hannans Ltd.


----------



## greggles (16 January 2018)

Hannans Ltd has recommenced exploration within its 100% owned Mt Holland Lithium Project in WA.

The RC drill program will be starting this week and is to be the first of many RC drill programs to take place at Mt Holland during the next six months. The initial program will comprise approximately 15 reverse circulation (RC) drill holes to depths in the range of 100–200 metres at Mt Holland West. The RC holes will be located approximate to the edge of the western granite dome and will be focused on testing the lithium anomalies generated in Hannans’ first two rounds of drilling.

The market liked the announcement and HNR is up 0.08c (47.06%) to 2.5c so far today.


----------



## greggles (7 May 2019)

HNR going for a run in the last week following the release of their most recent Quarterly Report, up from 1.1c on 30 April to 2c today with a substantial increase in volume.

They had $2.864 million in the bank at the end of the last quarter, after burning through $282,000.

I'm not sure what's making HNR move this month but suspect it could have something to do with their plans to execute a binding joint venture agreement with a high quality partner in respect of the Forrestania Nickel Project. (see excerpt from announcement below)

On 20 February the company announced that independent consulting firm Newexco Exploration Pty Ltd recently completed its detailed review of the Forrestania Nickel Project and concluded that there were:

untested coincident geophysical/geochemical anomalies (i.e. high priority targets); 

geophysical anomalies (short strike-length EM anomalies i.e. nickel sulphide targets) occurring adjacent to large formational conductors (i.e. conductive sediments and or BIF); 

geochemical anomalism (Ni, Cu, PGE); 

significant anomalism in belts other than the Western and Eastern ultramafic belts; and 

geological areas of interest that lack historic exploration coverage.
So it would appear that Hannans are now ready to progress the Forrestania Nickel Project.


----------



## wiseman (3 June 2021)

Hi everyone pretty new here.
Been floating on and off stocks for a while now so finally decided to make an account on here.

A friend has recently mentioned to me a stock called HNR / HANNANS LTD who are currently mining for nickel/gold/copper. Now the reason I am posting this is because he told me they are possibly on to a big finding in WA. I’m just wondering if now is a good time to invest or wait until the stock price goes up a little to see if that is true. Also for a stock this low (Is about $0.007 Atm) would $45,000-$50,000 be a good amount to invest to make some decent profit? Or should it be more to the 100k mark.
Thanks guys appreciate all responses


----------



## greggles (3 June 2021)

wiseman said:


> Hi everyone pretty new here.
> Been floating on and off stocks for a while now so finally decided to make an account on here.
> 
> A friend has recently mentioned to me a stock called HNR / HANNANS LTD who are currently mining for nickel/gold/copper. Now the reason I am posting this is because he told me they are possibly on to a big finding in WA. I’m just wondering if now is a good time to invest or wait until the stock price goes up a little to see if that is true. Also for a stock this low (Is about $0.007 Atm) would $45,000-$50,000 be a good amount to invest to make some decent profit? Or should it be more to the 100k mark.
> Thanks guys appreciate all responses




Hi Wiseman, you are talking about throwing a lot of money at a stock on the basis of what a friend has told you. Just wondering how much research you have personally done into this company, including research into the area they are drilling? If you put $50,000 into Hannans and they don't come up with a lot of nickel, gold or copper, that $50,000 could easily become $10,000, or even less depending on the circumstances.

Mineral exploration companies are very risky and invested capital can be destroyed very easily. Just make sure you have done your due diligence before investing your hard earned.


----------



## Sean K (3 June 2021)

wiseman said:


> Hi everyone pretty new here.
> Been floating on and off stocks for a while now so finally decided to make an account on here.
> 
> A friend has recently mentioned to me a stock called HNR / HANNANS LTD who are currently mining for nickel/gold/copper. Now the reason I am posting this is because he told me they are possibly on to a big finding in WA. I’m just wondering if now is a good time to invest or wait until the stock price goes up a little to see if that is true. Also for a stock this low (Is about $0.007 Atm) would $45,000-$50,000 be a good amount to invest to make some decent profit? Or should it be more to the 100k mark.
> Thanks guys appreciate all responses




From their quarterly, they were to drill some targets at Forrestania (maybe that's in WA), so that may be what your friend is talking about. Perhaps. You should ask him and ask how he knows the drilling results before the market does.

I wouldn't put $100 on this long-term flea bag. I'd rather go to the casino and put it on red.

Looks like they're about to run out of money too.


----------



## wiseman (3 June 2021)

I


greggles said:


> Hi Wiseman, you are talking about throwing a lot of money at a stock on the basis of what a friend has told you. Just wondering how much research you have personally done into this company, including research into the area they are drilling? If you put $50,000 into Hannans and they don't come up with a lot of nickel, gold or copper, that $50,000 could easily become $10,000, or even less depending on the circumstances.
> 
> Mineral exploration companies are very risky and invested capital can be destroyed very easily. Just make sure you have done your due diligence before investing your hard earned



I have done a fair bit of research but I am mainly going off what he said as he is pretty confident (has an uncle in the industry who knows he’s stuff) and has also invested over 100k in HNR. I’ll most likely just do 35k and then increase to 70 if the stock grows over the next few days. Thanks for tips guys


----------



## Sean K (3 June 2021)

wiseman said:


> I
> 
> I have done a fair bit of research but I am mainly going off what he said as he is pretty confident (has an uncle in the industry who knows he’s stuff) and has also invested over 100k in HNR. I’ll most likely just do 35k and then increase to 70 if the stock grows over the next few days. Thanks for tips guys




Wiseman, no one can give you financial advice here but I am aghast that you're contemplating committing that must cash into a hot tip from a friend who has an uncle. As I said above, the only thing they seem to be doing is drilling a few holes in Forrestania. It's more than highly speculative. DYOR and good luck.


----------



## wiseman (9 June 2021)

Word they are on to some very very good nickel down at Forrestania. It’s going to move to 0.010-15 in the next week or so. Already started moving today but I think by next week it will be 0.010-0.015 for sure. I’m mad at myself for only buying 30k worth. Buying at least $80,000 more on Friday once I get all my money out from other stocks. Goodluck guys 👍🏽


----------



## Joe Blow (9 June 2021)

wiseman said:


> Word they are on to some very very good nickel down at Forrestania.




Word from who? Where was this information obtained?


----------



## Sean K (9 June 2021)

wiseman said:


> Word they are on to some very very good nickel down at Forrestania. It’s going to move to 0.010-15 in the next week or so. Already started moving today but I think by next week it will be 0.010-0.015 for sure. I’m mad at myself for only buying 30k worth. Buying at least $80,000 more on Friday once I get all my money out from other stocks. Goodluck guys 👍🏽




Well, I expect you'll get a knock on the door from ASIC for insider trading if there is an announcement out shortly about some very very good nickel.  

It's up 14% at the moment, but that's what it's been doing for the past year, up and down. 

No volume to speak of so perhaps it's just nieces and nephews buying. 

Good luck wiseman!


----------



## Sean K (22 June 2021)

wiseman said:


> Word they are on to some very very good nickel down at Forrestania. It’s going to move to 0.010-15 in the next week or so. Already started moving today but I think by next week it will be 0.010-0.015 for sure. I’m mad at myself for only buying 30k worth. Buying at least $80,000 more on Friday once I get all my money out from other stocks. Goodluck guys 👍🏽




How's your hot tip going wiseman? Must be up to a dollar by now.


----------



## Sean K (29 June 2021)

wiseman said:


> Word they are on to some very very good nickel down at Forrestania. It’s going to move to 0.010-15 in the next week or so. Already started moving today but I think by next week it will be 0.010-0.015 for sure. I’m mad at myself for only buying 30k worth. Buying at least $80,000 more on Friday once I get all my money out from other stocks. Goodluck guys 👍🏽




How's this hot tip going wiseman? ☠️


----------



## Beaches (29 June 2021)

*wiseman                                                                                                                                      *
Joined:      Jun 3, 2021
Last seen:    Jun 9, 2021
Posts:   3

_Wiseman said:_​_I’m mad at myself for only buying 30k worth. Buying at least $80,000 more on Friday once I get all my money out from other stocks_​
Just looking at the course of sales and cant see any evidence of $30k worth being traded and definitely cant see any evidence of the extra $80k being traded.

Probably found another site more suitable for his style of ramp... err posting.
.


----------



## Sean K (6 September 2021)

wiseman said:


> Word they are on to some very very good nickel down at Forrestania. It’s going to move to 0.010-15 in the next week or so. Already started moving today but I think by next week it will be 0.010-0.015 for sure. I’m mad at myself for only buying 30k worth. Buying at least $80,000 more on Friday once I get all my money out from other stocks. Goodluck guys 👍🏽




Sorry wiseman, I missed the excellent nickel down at Forrestania announced on 13 Jul you put $30K into. 

I think you should have a word to your mate's uncle for this hot tip. 







Now in TH as they're about to sell something to pay the wages, I think. They only have $1m in the bank so they can't be buying anything.


----------



## Sean K (9 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Now in TH as they're about to sell something to pay the wages, I think. They only have $1m in the bank so they can't be buying anything.




This seems to be one of those companies that doesn't have a clue what they are and will jump into the next fad at any opportunity. I'm sure they'll buy a uranium project soon too. Not sure how they are going to do this one with less than $1m in the kitty.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 September 2021)

the action has been elsewhere



> _This humble nickel explorer has enjoyed a sizable rerate after moving into the lithium ion battery recycling game earlier this month. Hannans wants to recover high purity metals from scrap and spent batteries in Norway, Sweden, Denmark and Finland - the region with the highest electric vehicle (EV) penetration rates in the world._





> _Subject to securing a feedstock source, Hannans decision on Stage 1 plant locations are expected 1st Quarter next year. A decision on a Stage 2 plant  - which would refine mineral rich  *black mass  *into high purity nickel, cobalt, lithium and manganese chemicals - is expected in the 2nd half of 2022_.




The  stock is up 220% over the past month         ... to 3.7c

@kenny  ... Yep, spot on.


----------



## Sean K (20 September 2021)

Wiseman's $30k is looking good at the moment.

WTF is going on here?


----------



## greggles (21 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Wiseman's $30k is looking good at the moment.
> 
> WTF is going on here?
> 
> View attachment 130526




Hannans management says its all about lithium-ion battery recycling in Northern Europe. Sounds like it could be true, but we'll never know for sure. In any case, buyers are falling over themselves to get on board. 

If Wiseman really did get into HNR back in early June then he's certainly having the last laugh today.


----------



## wiseman (22 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Wiseman's $30k is looking good at the moment.
> 
> WTF is going on here?
> 
> View attachment 130526



Hi there. Sorry for inactivity. Yes I did and I sold yesterday with great profit. I have word on another stock but I’m waiting to hear back before I confirm anything. Hopefully you guys will jump in too this time.

FYI it’s too late to invest into HNR. The stocks on a downturn as of now.


----------



## Sean K (4 October 2021)

LOL, HNR's big battery recycling deal is a no deal. This sounds like a quality outfit.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2021)

30 November 2021
Binding Agreement to Recycle Lithium Batteries in the Nordics  
• Hannans signed Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) to commercialise lithium 
battery recycling technology in Norway, Sweden, Denmark, and Finland1.  
• All conditions precedent have now been satisfied, the MoU has been converted to a  
binding agreement and Hannans officially enters the lithium battery recycling sector.  
• Hannans focus turns to securing lithium battery feedstock agreements with Nordic based  
companies requiring a recycling solution for scrap and end-of-life lithium batteries.


Sean K said:


> LOL, HNR's big battery recycling deal is a no deal. This sounds like a quality outfit.



It now sounds a little better...?


----------



## frugal.rock (3 February 2022)

Announcement today.
If you are interested, go seek it out.
I would expect a delayed reaction to it. 
Sometimes the chart, or more to the point, the order flow and volume balance, isn't ready for an announcement. 
That's the way the cookie crumbles.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2022)

Still watching this one... not held, yet...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 December 2022)

Readmitted to ASX. Lithium recycling a go. NMT a shareholder.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 December 2022)

_Now 2.2c_

Hannah's has rights (via licensing arrangements) to commercialise a lithium battery recycling technology developed by Neometals, a sustainable battery materials producer with three core battery businesses.

Neometals filed a patent application for its technology in 2018 and since that time has entered a joint venture arrangement with German engineering group SMS group which has led to further agreements with German automotive company MercedesBenz, North American steel company Stelco and Japanese trading company Itochu.

Neometals Investments is Hannans largest shareholder (26.09%).


----------

